# Erfahrungen zu UVC-Teichklärer



## svenna80 (16. Juni 2011)

Hallo liebe Teichler!

Ich möchte diesen Thread zum Erfahrungstausch bezüglich UVC-Teichklärer aufmachen.

Ich selbst habe es mit 2 x 11 Watt, die ich von zwei alten Teichfiltern übrig hatte,probiert. Direkt hintereinander geschaltet.

Da diese 22 Watt bei einem 20.000Liter Teich keine Besserung, was die Grünfärbung betrifft, gebracht hat, habe ich gestern einen 36 Watt Teichklärer dazugeschaltet. 
Bei einem großen Internetversandhandel (der mit dem A....) kann man lesen, dass die Leute dem Teichklärer gute Wirksamkeit bescheinigen. Und das schon bereits nach 24h. 
Wenn ich so in meinen Teich gucke, dann hat sich diesbezüglich noch nicht viel gebessert.
Wie lange hat es bei euch gedauert bis ihr einen merklichen Erfolg feststellen konntet?

Gibt es auch jemanden, bei dem der UVC-Teichklärer gar keine Besserung gebracht hat?


Beste Grüße Sven


----------



## Nori (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu UVC-Teichklärer*

Das dauert schon 1-2 Wochen - allerdings hättest du dir bei 20000 Litern besser ein 55 Watt Gerät gekauft.

Gruß Nori


----------



## MartinBoll (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu UVC-Teichklärer*

Du meinst nicht zufällig den UVC von Berlan bei Ama***?

Wenn ja, wäre ich auf Erfahrungsberichte gespannt.


----------



## svenna80 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu UVC-Teichklärer*

Ja, genau den mein ich...
Augenscheinlich scheint die Qualität ok zu sein. Ich hab nichts Negatives an dem Gerät festellen können.


----------



## svenna80 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu UVC-Teichklärer*

@Nori: Laut Hersteller ist der UVC-Teichklärer für Teiche bis 35.000Liter geeignet. 
Allerdings können Hersteller immer viel behaupten.
Naja insgesamt habe ich ja jetzt 2 x 11 Watt +  36Watt = 58Watt.


----------



## Nori (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu UVC-Teichklärer*

@ Sven:
Das ist wie mit den Angaben auf den Filtern - nicht sehr praxisnah.
Meine Erfahrung: 18 Watt (angegeben mit 20000 Liter) bis max 10000 Teichinhalt, 36 Watt bis 15000 und eben 55 Watt bei 20000.
Außerdem muss man unterscheiden welches Röhrensystem verwendet wird - diese kompakten PL-Röhren sind von der UV-Ausbeute die Schlechtesten - ein 30 Watt TL ist auf alle Fälle besser als ein 36 Watt PL und ein 40 Watt T5 (auch TL-System) steckt einen 55 Watt PL in die Tasche.

Gruß Nori


----------



## drwr (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu UVC-Teichklärer*

Hallo,

Deine 58 Watt UVC  entsprechen  nur 23 Watt UVC Strahlung und das ist schon hoch gerechnet, den nur bei guten Lampen ist der Wirkungsgrad 40 %.
Dann funktioniert das ganze nicht, wenn nicht die notwendige Umwälzleistung erreicht
wird.
Hier ein kleines Rechenbeispiel das verdeutlicht was ich meine : 
Wir haben 100 Algen die sich alle 4 Stunden teilen, dann haben wir nach 4 Stunden 200 nach 8 Stunden 400 usw.
Wenn ich nun in den 4 Stunden nur 1/3 des teichwassers an der UVC vorbeiführe und damit nur 1/3 der Algen erreiche habe ich 77 Algen die sich teilen also nach 4 Stunden 144 nach 
8 Stunden  192  usw. Das heißt die Kurve des Algenswachstums bis zur "Sättigung" verläuft nur flacher, der Vorgang wird nur gebremst, sonst nichts.
Um zu reduzieren muß ich mindestens 51 % töten. In der Praxis kommt erschwerend hinzu, das ds Hüllrohr Strahlung absorbiert, der Trübungsfaktor des Wassers eine Rolle spielt usw.
Also sollte bei ausreichender Wattzahl der Teichinhalt komplett an der Röhre vorbeigeschaufelt werden in einer Zeit, die un´ter der Teilungszeit des zu bekämpfenden Organismus liegt. Nur dann kann es funktionieren. Wobei nicht alle Algen auf UVCreagieren, denn das hängt von deren DNA, deren Repparatursystem, und er Farbe der Oberfläche ab.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## svenna80 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu UVC-Teichklärer*

Das klingt ganz plausibel. 
Ist das so, dass sich die Algen alle vier Stunden teilen? 

Wenn sich die Algen alle vier Stunden vermehren, dann muss das gesamte Teichvolumen binnen der vier Stunden durch den UVC-Strahler gefördert worden sein, damit man eine Wirkung sieht. Ansonsten, wie du schon richtig sagst, ist die Vermehrungskurve einfach nur flacher/gebremst.

Gruß Sven


----------



## svenna80 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu UVC-Teichklärer*

1. Erfahrung: 58Watt theoretische UVC-Lichtleistung, betrieben mit einer Pumpe, die einen Volumenstrom von 2500L/h fördert, bringt noch 7 Tagen kein wirklich sichbaren Erfolg.
Ich berichte weiter.


----------



## Artur (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu UVC-Teichklärer*

mein Erfahrungsbericht:
Teich ca. 50.000
UVC Lampe 58W in die Pumpenkammer eingebaut (Lampe unter wasser)
--> nach zwei Tagen erste sichtbare Verbesserung
--> nach zwei Wochen klares Wasser, Sichtweite 1,5m


----------



## Nori (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu UVC-Teichklärer*

Ist zwar nicht wichtig - sollte doch 55 Watt heissen, oder?

Sven, es scheint dass deine Pumpe zu wenig Durchsatz bringt - eine 2500-er schafft deinen Teichinhalt in ca. 10 Stunden (im günstigsten Fall - die 2500-er sind ein theoretischer Wert).

Gruß Nori


----------



## Sveni (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu UVC-Teichklärer*

Hallo Artur,

danke für deinen Testbericht.
Deine kurz aufeinander folgenden Berichte haben mich zwar, vom Zeitfenster, stutzig gemacht,
aber du wirst sicher im Vorfeld schon getestet haben!?

Deine Testergebnisse gehen in Richtung Verweildauer des Wassers.
Das Wasser wird im Filter etwas länger ´´bestrahlt´´ als im herkömmlichen UVC Gerät und wirkt, in diesem Falle, effektiver.

Letztendlich ist das persönliche Ergebnis, welches man immer wieder nur durch eigene Test´s erreicht, das entscheidende Kriterium!

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## karsten. (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu UVC-Teichklärer*

Hallo


hab ich was überlesen 
wie kommt denn das Grillgut und andere eingetragenen Nährstoffe *aus dem System*

weder Leistung der tödlichen UV-Strahlung noch Verweildauer sind limitierende Faktoren
für klares Wasser 


außer 
die gesammte Wassermenge wird so schnell/oft bestrahlt das sich gar keine Biologie bilden kann ....


1 2


mfG


----------



## wp-3d (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu UVC-Teichklärer*



karsten. schrieb:


> hab ich was überlesen
> wie kommt denn das Grillgut und andere eingetragenen Nährstoffe aus dem System





Hi Karsten,

mit einer Jauchekelle  

im Frühjahr werden alle toten Fische, __ Frösche,__ Kröten und alles was im Sommer bei UV bestrahlem Wasser noch lebte mit viel Schlamm einfach abgeschöpft. 

Wir leben in einer Wegwerfgesellschaft und der Trend geht zu Saisonteichen.


.


----------



## karsten. (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu UVC-Teichklärer*

Ich hoffe Deinen Humor verstehen die "Strahlemänner"


----------



## wp-3d (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu UVC-Teichklärer*



karsten. schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Deinen Humor verstehen die "Strahlemänner"





ich glaub kaum, 
viele sind unbelehrbar od. zu bequem, 

Ich hoffe der ein oder andere aktiviert einmal die grauen Hirnzellen.

Die Zeit holt langsam jeden ein, auf unseren Wiesen sehe ich in letzter Zeit auch nur noch lila Kühe.:smoki


.
.


----------



## svenna80 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu UVC-Teichklärer*

an den Teichgroßmeister wp-3d:
Über ein wenig mehr konstruktive Kritik wäre ich danbarer gewesen, wenn du nichts zum Thema beizutragen habt, dann lasst es einfach. Oder mach einen Nebenthread auf, in dem du deinen Spam hineinschreibst. Danke!

@Nori: Ja, genau so ist es. Die Durchflußmenge scheint nicht zu reichen, deswegen werde ich bald eine größere Pumpe bekommen.
Die Schwebealgen bilden sich schneller als sie der UVC-Klärer abtöten kann.


----------



## Bad Girl (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu UVC-Teichklärer*

Pumpe und Uvc sollten einigermaßem mit der Leistung aufeinander abegestimmt sein. Das hatten wir jetzt nämlich als Problem. Eine 10000l Pumpe an einen 11 Watt Filter. Der nahm uns Druckleistung am Wasserfall und das nächste Prob war, das das Wasser nur so an den Lampen vorbeischoss. Da kann ein Filter nüscht mehr klären. Jetzt haben wir 2x36 Watt in einem PL mit nem Meter länge und ner Durchflussmenge von 15000l. Das passt dann


----------



## svenna80 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu UVC-Teichklärer*

Ja, das stimmt. Wenn das UVC-Gerät zu klein für eine entsprechende Pumpenleistung ist (zu wenig Leistung abgibt bzw. die Länge der Strahlungsröhre zu kurz ist), dann ist die Verweildauer des Wasser nicht lang genug und das Wasser wird zu kurzzeitig mit UVC bestrahlt.

Mein Teichwasser wird zwar lange bestrahlt, aber die Umwälzleistung reicht nicht.


----------



## karsten. (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu UVC-Teichklärer*

gern nochmal





karsten. schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> hab ich was überlesen
> ...


----------



## BadBoy (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu UVC-Teichklärer*

Das Grillgut und der rest schmodder bleiben im filter da der UVC denFilter vorgeschaltet ist


----------



## karsten. (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu UVC-Teichklärer*

das ist in den meisten Fällen das Problem

zum einen
 werden die Filterleistungen nach Anngaben der Hersteller meist maßlos überschätzt
zum Anderen 
 wird bei einer _nicht zeitnahen Separierung _ ( des "Schmodders") 

mineralisierte Nährstoffe (geht nach UVC´s besonders schnell )dem Teich wieder zugeführt 

dh. das Spiel beginnt von vorn


----------



## Annett (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu UVC-Teichklärer*

Hallo UVC-ler.

Ich denke, Karsten und Werner wollen mehr oder weniger darauf aufmerksam machen: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16717

Das Problem sind nicht die Algen, sondern die überzähligen Nährstoffe, die sie sprießen lassen! Und die müssen RAUS - egal wie. 
Hat man die Schwebalgen eliminiert, geht es über kurz oder lang sonst mit den Fadenalgen los. Ob das besser ist, entscheide bitte jeder selbst für seine Ansprüche an einen "schönen" Teich.
Killt man dann noch mit Chemie die Fadenalgen, steht der Teich zumeist kurz vor einem Gau.


----------



## svenna80 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu UVC-Teichklärer*

Mit ist bewußt, dass die Nährstoffe aus dem "System" Teich heraus müssen. 
Deswegen füttere ich meine Fische auch nicht und habe letzte Saisson einen zweiten kleineren Teich gebaut, der aus dem ersten gespeist wird und in dem sich viele nährstoffzehrende Pflanzen befinden (__ Krebsschere, __ Hornkraut, __ Wasserpest, __ Hechtkraut,...). Auch in dem großen Hauptteich befindet sich Wasserpest und diverse andere Pflanzen (noch zu wenig, ich weiß)
Zudem habe ich mir vor kurzem eine Filtertonne gebaut (gefüllt mit Zeolith und __ Hel-x)
Ich filtere Algen und Dreck über Damenstrumpfhose und Filtervlies raus, die in regelmäßigen Abständen, meist alle zwei Tage, manchmal auch ein mal am Tag (je nach Bedarf), ausgewaschen werden.
Die UVC-Variante soll auch keine Dauer Lösung werden und nur immer dann zum Einsatz kommen, wenn eine Algenblüte im Teich herscht.
Von der ganzen Chemie im Gartenteich halte ich übrigens auch nichts.
Ich hoffe, dass ihr nun seht, dass wir auf der gleichen Seite "kämpfen".

Besten Gruß 

Sven


----------



## wp-3d (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu UVC-Teichklärer*



svenna80 schrieb:


> an den Teichgroßmeister wp-3d:
> Über ein wenig mehr konstruktive Kritik wäre ich danbarer gewesen





Hi Sven,

deinen Teich hast Du leider noch nicht vorgestellt.

ich habe ja schon beschrieben, was dich erwarten kann wenn Du dir keine Gedanken machst wieso dein Wasser grün ist.
Sieh doch einmal in die Frühjahresnews https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/foru...he+sterben+Eis 

Du solltest dir doch eher Gedanken machen wie der Dreck aus dem Fischteich kommt.

Mit einer 2500 Ltr Minipumpe in einem 20000 Ltr. Teich klappt da nichts.

Investiere dein Geld in eine vernünftige Pumpe und lass dir durch klares nicht auch gesundes Wasser vorgaukeln.

Aus welcher Gegend kommst Du, PLZ. 3 könnte in unserer Umgebung sein.

Der Teichgroßmeister bietet Dir die Gelegenheit einmal Teiche ohne UVC Bestrahlung anzusehen.

aus dem Extertal


----------



## karsten. (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu UVC-Teichklärer*

der Link geht 

nicht meinst Du den ?


----------



## wp-3d (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu UVC-Teichklärer*



karsten. schrieb:


> der Link geht
> nicht meinst Du den ?




Hi Karsten,

nö das war er nicht, 

aber der passt genau so.

Das kommt ja alle Jahre wieder.


.


----------



## svenna80 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu UVC-Teichklärer*

@Werner:
Nein, den Teich habe ich noch nicht vorgestellt. Werde das mal bei Gelegenheit nachholen.
Ich befinde mich leider am anderen Ende des Postleitzahlenbereichs 3. Vielleicht lässt sich ein Besuch bei dir  mal mit ner Motorradtour verbinden.
Ich gucke gerne in klasklare Teiche! 
Ein Fischsterben im Winter hatte ich noch nie. Das liegt daran, dass große Teile des Teichs zwischen 1,80 bis 2,0m tief sind, sprich ein großes Volumen vom Teich tief ist. 
Ich brauch im Winter auch keine Loch ins Eis hauen. Selbst im letzten Winter, der extrem lang und kalt war, hatte ich nicht einen toten Fisch zu beklagen. 

Zugebenermaßen, dass die 2500L/h-Pumpe zu klein ist, daran zweifel ich nicht mehr. Allerdings habe ich seit dieser Saison keinen Mulm mehr auf dem Grund. Sonst habe ich immer ein bis zweimal im Jahr mit ner Schmutzwasserpumpe den Teichgrund abgesaugt, und es kam immer schön braun schwarzer Schmodder raus. Diese Saison kam nichts mehr raus und dass, obwohl ich eine 2500L/h-Pumpe habe, die natürlich an der tiefsten Stelle liegt.  (Lag sie vorher nicht, aber das ist ein anderes Thema..... Naja, es waren zwei 2500L/h-Pumpen, die nicht an der tiefsten Stelle lagen)
Wie gesagt, ich habe ja einen kleineren Teich (ohne Fischbesatz und mit vielen Pflanzen) gebaut, wo sich der Schmodder schön absetzen kann und das tut er auch. Jetzt brauch ich nur noch ein bis zweimal im Jahr mit nem Teichsauger dabeigehen und kann den Schmodder absaugen. Allerdings nur am Grund um die Biologie nicht zu sehr aus dem Gleichgewicht zu bringen.


----------



## Mondstupfer (19. Aug. 2022)

ich habe seit einem Tag einen uvc Klärer 72 Kw eingebaut. Mein wasser 48 qm, hat von grün auf brau gewechselt. Wirklich klare ist es nicht geworden, aber ich bin guter Hoffnung, dass es von braun auf klar wechsel. Alles guzte bnraucht seine Zeiz. Ich melde mich wieder.


----------



## DbSam (19. Aug. 2022)

Moin Manne,

die braune Färbung bekommst Du mit UVC-Vorklärgeräten nicht weg.
Die helfen nur gegen Schwebealgen und vernichten (in einem gewissen Rahmen) schädliche Bakterien und Keime

Bezüglich braunes Wasser, lese mal u.a. hier: mögliche Ursachen für braunes Wasser



VG Carsten



PS:


Mondstupfer schrieb:


> Mein wasser 48 qm


Vermutlich meinst Du 48 m³ (alt: cbm) ...


----------



## PeBo (19. Aug. 2022)

DbSam schrieb:


> Vermutlich meinst Du 48 m³ (alt: cbm) ...


Vermutlich auch einen UVC Klärer mit 72 W anstatt:


Mondstupfer schrieb:


> uvc Klärer 72 Kw


 

Gruß Peter


----------



## Turbo (19. Aug. 2022)

Mondstupfer schrieb:


> einen uvc Klärer 72 Kw eingebaut


Die 72kW würden viel erklären. 
Um ein Einfamilienhaus elektrisch zu beheizen benötigt man ca 6-15kW.
Da wären die Fische nicht nur Niedergegart.
Kochende Fischsuppe.   Blos nicht  ins Wasser greifen.


----------



## Mondstupfer (20. Aug. 2022)

Das ist so eie sache mit den W und KW.


----------



## Mondstupfer (20. Aug. 2022)

Danke, für die Info, selbstverständlich m³.


----------

